
How to explain to traditional people why they should upgrade their WinXP device? - rahuldottech
https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/221348/how-to-explain-to-traditional-people-why-they-should-upgrade-their-old-windows-x
======
zamadatix
I greatly enjoy that the top response starts off with the heading "Forget
talking about security." but lists lack of antivirus as one of the 2 things to
bring up.

I 100% agree with the other point being the main thing to say. Really by now
most should have noticed it without asking. Even using a specially compiled
version of a fork of FF meant to extend support for XP ~ a year ago when
messing around with VMs I found a decent amount of the web to be breaking and
many apps had trouble opening newer files.

